# My new driver rating will by default 4*



## Wolfie52 (Jan 4, 2017)

I came upon this forum when I contemplated becoming an Uber Driver. I have used Uber for about a dozen rides as a passenger. I have rated each 5* despite not always being perfect (a couple have sped and one lane straddled on the Interstate).

However after reading many forum posts on here, with so many derogatory comments about passengers, such as "...You refuse to cash tip. Lots off(sic) drivers... will not give five stars to a non-tipper." ...all I care about ( truly) in a pax is if they'll tip..." ...Paxholes will complain about anything". I could easily add dozens more, like the one with all the "rules".

Bottom line, if you don't like the job, find another suited to your skills, like CEO. There is NO SLAVERY now so maybe you should do something like grave digging where you won't have to put up with demanding "paxholes" but only people who can't give you a bad rating.

I've worked 45 years and raised a couple of kids. I taught them to take pride in themselves, their work (even if you're washing dishes) and you will be successful. It is true...if you are only chasing a buck chances are you will never have enough and never be happy or successful. 

To my point, since now I understand where the driver is coming from, they will have to earn that extra star or perhaps --*. I like to sit in front to be sociable, have leg room as I am 6'3", and have the driver be able to keep eyes on the road if they like to chat. I almost never carry cash....(cash is one of the reasons I would never drive cabs...they make you a MAGNET for ROBBERY) and I don't want to ask for change from a $20. Yeah, I know college students can be a pain, but don't drive where they tend to be.

So if you get a 4 rating, blame it on your complaining driving brethren who think the world of themselves but think those who "tip in the app" are paxholes...


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Wolfie52 said:


> I came upon this forum when I contemplated becoming an Uber Driver. I have used Uber for about a dozen rides as a passenger. I have rated each 5* despite not always being perfect (a couple have sped and one lane straddled on the Interstate).
> 
> However after reading many forum posts on here, with so many derogatory comments about passengers, such as "...You refuse to cash tip. Lots off(sic) drivers... will not give five stars to a non-tipper." ...all I care about ( truly) in a pax is if they'll tip..." ...Paxholes will complain about anything". I could easily add dozens more, like the one with all the "rules".
> 
> ...


Let me see if i can play psychic here. You take pool. You think a good deal is where someone loses. You voted hillary. You dont believe in god. Your kids have very different opinions. They seem to shy away from you. ? You think trump is a psycho. You think 911 was an inside job or not caused by terrorists? You wanted to experiment with another dude?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Wolfie52 said:


> I came upon this forum when I contemplated becoming an Uber Driver. I have used Uber for about a dozen rides as a passenger. I have rated each 5* despite not always being perfect (a couple have sped and one lane straddled on the Interstate).
> 
> However after reading many forum posts on here, with so many derogatory comments about passengers, such as "...You refuse to cash tip. Lots off(sic) drivers... will not give five stars to a non-tipper." ...all I care about ( truly) in a pax is if they'll tip..." ...Paxholes will complain about anything". I could easily add dozens more, like the one with all the "rules".
> 
> ...


Your post has been duly noted and filed away with the the 10,000 other "If you you don't like it then quit" post's over the years. Thanks for adding another.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Wolfie52 said:


> I came upon this forum when I contemplated becoming an Uber Driver. I have used Uber for about a dozen rides as a passenger. I have rated each 5* despite not always being perfect (a couple have sped and one lane straddled on the Interstate).
> 
> However after reading many forum posts on here, with so many derogatory comments about passengers, such as "...You refuse to cash tip. Lots off(sic) drivers... will not give five stars to a non-tipper." ...all I care about ( truly) in a pax is if they'll tip..." ...Paxholes will complain about anything". I could easily add dozens more, like the one with all the "rules".
> 
> ...


Why don't you actually try driving for a month then come back and share your opinion then since you were contemplating anyway.

Btw the people on here represent less than 0.001% of the market and is a break room, water cooler area to complain, I am sure You have at one point complained about your job, boss or other co workers as well amongst your peers so of you want to join, try driving for a bit


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Wolfie52 said:


> ...I've worked 45 years and raised a couple of kids. I taught them to take pride in themselves, their work (even if you're washing dishes) and you will be successful. It is true...if you are only chasing a buck chances are you will never have enough and never be happy or successful...


I've worked 35 years and currently raising kids. I teach them kindness, empathy and to avoid judging others for there is often more to their situation than is readily apparent. It is true...if you are only seeking the shortcomings of others you will never be happy or successful...

in other words, just be nice


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Wolfie52 said:


> So if you get a 4 rating, blame it on your complaining driving brethren who think the world of themselves but think those who "tip in the app" are paxholes...


I get where you're coming from and agree with most of it -- I have never and will never down rate due to no tip. But if I get a 4-star rating on a "good" ride, I'll blame the passenger. And I'm thinking about revising my rating system, since retaliatory rating by pax are supposedly no more. So if you get a 4-star rating or lower: blame your inability/unwillingness to make it out to the car in timely fashion; blame your refusal to shower before making your way to enclosed places with people; blame your insatiable need to bark out directions every 15 seconds.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Wolfie52 said:


> I came upon this forum when I contemplated becoming an Uber Driver. I have used Uber for about a dozen rides as a passenger. I have rated each 5* despite not always being perfect (a couple have sped and one lane straddled on the Interstate).
> 
> However after reading many forum posts on here, with so many derogatory comments about passengers, such as "...You refuse to cash tip. Lots off(sic) drivers... will not give five stars to a non-tipper." ...all I care about ( truly) in a pax is if they'll tip..." ...Paxholes will complain about anything". I could easily add dozens more, like the one with all the "rules".
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Wolfie52 said:


> I came upon this forum when I contemplated becoming an Uber Driver. I have used Uber for about a dozen rides as a passenger. I have rated each 5* despite not always being perfect (a couple have sped and one lane straddled on the Interstate).
> 
> However after reading many forum posts on here, with so many derogatory comments about passengers, such as "...You refuse to cash tip. Lots off(sic) drivers... will not give five stars to a non-tipper." ...all I care about ( truly) in a pax is if they'll tip..." ...Paxholes will complain about anything". I could easily add dozens more, like the one with all the "rules".
> 
> ...


I rate you 1 star as a father.....only because there is no zero star option.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> You voted hillary. You dont believe in god. You think trump is a psycho.


Your post is more insulting to me than OP's!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Wolfie52 said:


> I came upon this forum when I contemplated becoming an Uber Driver. I have used Uber for about a dozen rides as a passenger. I have rated each 5* despite not always being perfect (a couple have sped and one lane straddled on the Interstate).
> 
> However after reading many forum posts on here, with so many derogatory comments about passengers, such as "...You refuse to cash tip. Lots off(sic) drivers... will not give five stars to a non-tipper." ...all I care about ( truly) in a pax is if they'll tip..." ...Paxholes will complain about anything". I could easily add dozens more, like the one with all the "rules".
> 
> ...


Hi Wolfie52 and welcome to the forum. Unlike some of my brethren here, I do appreciate your concerns and I will try to be reasonable.

I make a lot of money at my day job, so in order for me to risk my personal safety and private property value to play taxi ~20 hours per week, it's got to be worth my time. Non surge, non boost, short, and no-tip trips are not worth my time.

If you want to get a 5* from me, but don't want to cough up a small cash tip, all you have to do is be perfect or close to it:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-new-half-star-rules-for-rating-pax.217473/

I am actually very lenient and I give people the benefit of the doubt all the time. Like if it's raining and they track small amounts of mud into my car I don't dock them for it, since it's largely unavoidable. In fact, *the vast majority of ratings I give out are 5**, owing perhaps to my market and the hours I drive. The number one thing that irks me is when riders are disrespectful and don't understand that I could be doing a million other things.

I do agree with you that a lot of drivers suck and don't deserve 5*...I wouldn't mind having fewer of them out there on the roads. I generally deserve 5* since my cleanliness, politeness, navigation, safety, and vehicle comfort are outstanding. And sometimes you'll get a pretty good conversation out of me too. 

Happy Ubering!


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

Wolfie52 said:


> I came upon this forum when I contemplated becoming an Uber Driver. I have used Uber for about a dozen rides as a passenger. I have rated each 5* despite not always being perfect (a couple have sped and one lane straddled on the Interstate).
> 
> However after reading many forum posts on here, with so many derogatory comments about passengers, such as "...You refuse to cash tip. Lots off(sic) drivers... will not give five stars to a non-tipper." ...all I care about ( truly) in a pax is if they'll tip..." ...Paxholes will complain about anything". I could easily add dozens more, like the one with all the "rules".
> 
> ...


Yeah a lot of drivers deserve the crap they get. I mean what kind of greedy entitled person rates someone less than five stars because they didn't tip or because they said they will tip in the app.....


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Your post is more insulting to me than OP's!


I guess you voted for hillary and think cnn is honest news. Sorry to burst your bubble


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> I guess you voted for hillary and think cnn is honest news. Sorry to burst your bubble


I bit my lip and voted for Hilary because she is a much better choice than the grotesque hypocrite in charge right now. Wouldn't vote R for one reason. Trickle down is a lie it doesn't account for greed.

You are poor. You will always be poor. You've been duped into voting against your own interests by wealthy, white men. They manipulate you using your bigotry, fears and most of all ignorance: with the simple goal of having you adopt the ideology, 'rich folks and corporations should pay less tax than me.' Your beliefs make you seem such a child to me, I'd let you beat me at checkers.


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> I guess you voted for hillary and think cnn is honest news. Sorry to burst your bubble


Fox News is real news.....


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I bit my lip and voted for Hilary because she is a much better choice than the grotesque hypocrite in charge right now. Wouldn't vote R for one reason. Trickle down is a lie it doesn't account for greed.
> 
> You are poor. You will always be poor. You've been duped into voting against your own interests by wealthy, white men. They manipulate you using your bigotry, fears and most of all ignorance: with the simple goal of having you adopt the ideology, 'rich folks and corporations should pay less tax than me.' Your beliefs make you seem such a child to me, I'd let you beat me at checkers.


Quite the contrary. I am far from poor. I make up the top 10% of the country. I live in a top n.y. state school district and my property taxes cost me about the same as a new camry for uber. You are poor! You have been duped by wealthy people to believe that they are interested in helping you stay alive or that they care about your well being and you have been voting along the same party lines with the zuckerbergs and the bezos's of the world. Its ok you are young. When you age a little you might find your self in my shoes. Categorically wrong most of my young life about politics. I was once like you so i know how it feels. Nobody had to manipulate me. I grew up in socialism where the government provides. Democracy today is alot like communism and socialism is today. The ideologies merged with capitalism in the past 2 decades and there we have it.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Ah, the old I’m rubber you’re glue gambit! Well played sir.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Ah, the old I'm rubber you're glue gambit! Well played sir.


I dont agree with your political message but i agree with last message


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Wolfie52 said:


> However after reading many forum posts on here, with so many derogatory comments about passengers, such as "...You refuse to cash tip. Lots off(sic) drivers... will not give five stars to a non-tipper." ...all I care about ( truly) in a pax is if they'll tip..." ...Paxholes will complain about anything". I could easily add dozens more, like the one with all the "rules".
> 
> Bottom line, if you don't like the job, find another suited to your skills, like CEO. There is NO SLAVERY now so maybe you should do something like grave digging where you won't have to put up with demanding "paxholes" but only people who can't give you a bad rating.


Come on man, I'm assuming you are at least 60 years old. You sound like a Whiny 20 year old.

First, the drivers you are letting influence your rating of drivers represent l
>1% of drivers.

Second, it's Business not personal you're making It personal . You're old enough and educated enough to know better come on .

Third, this is like the uber drivers break room, the water cooler, or the local pub in which we kick back and vent. I find it hard to believe, in 45 years of working, you never complained about work to/with your peers. I simply do not and will not believe you if you tell me otherwise.

Lastly, I think it's pretty god damn selfish and childish of you to poorly rate a driver and potentially get him fired because your feeling were hurt by a few guys and gals venting about a pretty thankless job. A lot of our vent has merit, I hope you taught your kids to have thicker skin than yourself.

Almost all of will tell you, 90-99.99% of our riders are great. That .01%, paxhole is really too kind. You can find forums from servers /bartenders, Auto mechanics, airline employees, you name it. They will all have one thing in common page after page after page of venting.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Wolfie52 said:


> I came upon this forum when I contemplated becoming an Uber Driver. I have used Uber for about a dozen rides as a passenger. I have rated each 5* despite not always being perfect (a couple have sped and one lane straddled on the Interstate).
> 
> However after reading many forum posts on here, with so many derogatory comments about passengers, such as "...You refuse to cash tip. Lots off(sic) drivers... will not give five stars to a non-tipper." ...all I care about ( truly) in a pax is if they'll tip..." ...Paxholes will complain about anything". I could easily add dozens more, like the one with all the "rules".
> 
> ...


You, sir, are EXACTLY the type of arrogant, self centered and egotistical "paxhole" that so many here despise. Our collective passengers aren't the problem, just the cheapskates who care more about shaving 18 cents off their fare without regard, consideration, compassion and/or appreciation for someone performing a professional service for you.

Want to save money and stretch out during your ride to the airport? Get a bus pass and travel with the appropriate cheapskate transportation provider.

You recommended that I find a job that suits my skills. What skills do you assume I have? Am I assumed to be less educated because I drive part time for Uber? I guess my AA from Florida Community College at Jacksonville, AS from Valencia Community College, BA from the University of Central Florida, BS from Florida State University, PhD from UCLA and MBA from the University of Hawaii all mean nothing, huh? Maybe I should go back to my former job in the White House Military Office, or maybe back to commanding the Navy and Marine Corps Intelligence Training Center? Should I fall back on my former career as a licensed broker at Oppenheimer or LPL Financial? Go ahead, tell me what a loser I must be for choosing to drive for Uber. I eagerly await your feedback on what you consider to be qualities for "success."

You post of teaching your kids self pride. That's certainly important, but it's disheartening that you fail to also instill qualities like compassion for others. Learn to appreciate others for the person they are, and put aside your obvious disdain for anyone not like you.

If you think that a 4 star rating should be the default, I propose we give it a try, starting with passenger ratings. I'm game. Are you?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Fantastic post! Well said! Much respect!

OP, please rebut. Or better yet have the stones to admit your post was hasty and not thought out! Cuz you just got told partner!


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Quite the contrary. I am far from poor. I make up the top 10% of the country. I live in a top n.y. state school district and my property taxes cost me about the same as a new camry for uber. You are poor! You have been duped by wealthy people to believe that they are interested in helping you stay alive or that they care about your well being and you have been voting along the same party lines with the zuckerbergs and the bezos's of the world. Its ok you are young. When you age a little you might find your self in my shoes. Categorically wrong most of my young life about politics. I was once like you so i know how it feels. Nobody had to manipulate me. I grew up in socialism where the government provides. Democracy today is alot like communism and socialism is today. The ideologies merged with capitalism in the past 2 decades and there we have it.





Fubernuber said:


> Quite the contrary. I am far from poor. I make up the top 10% of the country. I live in a top n.y. state school district and my property taxes cost me about the same as a new camry for uber. You are poor! You have been duped by wealthy people to believe that they are interested in helping you stay alive or that they care about your well being and you have been voting along the same party lines with the zuckerbergs and the bezos's of the world. Its ok you are young. When you age a little you might find your self in my shoes. Categorically wrong most of my young life about politics. I was once like you so i know how it feels. Nobody had to manipulate me. I grew up in socialism where the government provides. Democracy today is alot like communism and socialism is today. The ideologies merged with capitalism in the past 2 decades and there we have it.





Wolfie52 said:


> I came upon this forum when I contemplated becoming an Uber Driver. I have used Uber for about a dozen rides as a passenger. I have rated each 5* despite not always being perfect (a couple have sped and one lane straddled on the Interstate).
> 
> However after reading many forum posts on here, with so many derogatory comments about passengers, such as "...You refuse to cash tip. Lots off(sic) drivers... will not give five stars to a non-tipper." ...all I care about ( truly) in a pax is if they'll tip..." ...Paxholes will complain about anything". I could easily add dozens more, like the one with all the "rules".
> 
> ...


If you're so well off why were you considering becoming a Uber driver.....


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

htowndriver said:


> If you're so well off why were you considering becoming a Uber driver.....


Your definition of well off is underdeveloped. I drove uber for 1.5 years part time while i enjoyed my extended vacation after closing my business. I worked 10-20 hours a week. On a crappy week i brought home 500$ on a better week 1000$. Then i went back to school full time in my late 30s. This uber thing (regardless of how much it pays) is for the stupid or the near sighted or those willing to cheat the system and **** the rider. I like to think i did well with the later. It is stupid to assume we all make the same. Here in new york there are drivers that milk this piece of sheit company like a cow. The best day i had was 800$ net in 8 hours door to door. For me it is acceptable. That was the only day i turned on this evil app. For some here it is striking gold. Elevate your expectations. Dont drive for peanuts. This job demands more. I ultimately surrendered my tlc license when they cut the rates in the suburbs. I refuse to work only in manhattan. The presence of leftist socialists in my car makes me irritated


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Your definition of well off is underdeveloped. I drove uber for 1.5 years part time while i enjoyed my extended vacation after closing my business. I worked 10-20 hours a week. On a crappy week i brought home 500$ on a better week 1000$. Then i went back to school full time in my late 30s. This uber thing (regardless of how much it pays) is for the stupid or the near sighted or those willing to cheat the system and &%[email protected]!* the rider. I like to think i did well with the later. It is stupid to assume we all make the same. Here in new york there are drivers that milk this piece of sheit company like a cow. The best day i had was 800$ net in 8 hours door to door. For me it is acceptable. That was the only day i turned on this evil app. For some here it is striking gold. Elevate your expectations. Dont drive for peanuts. This job demands more. I ultimately surrendered my tlc license when they cut the rates in the suburbs. I refuse to work only in manhattan. The presence of leftist socialists in my car makes me irritated


Isn't it ironic how the rich educated people in Manhattan tend to be Democrats....who woulda thunk it....but the well off statement wasn't intended for you....sorry about that....


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

htowndriver said:


> Isn't it ironic how the rich educated people in Manhattan tend to be Democrats....who woulda thunk it....but the well off statement wasn't intended for you....sorry about that....


You find it ironic? I find it telling. Why are the poor, minorities and disparaged voting along the same party lines as the upper class? Why is a perpetual welfare case voting the same candidates as the manhattan leftist? The irony is exactly that. Why are poor people voting with the rich while the middle class is voting conservative? Talk about brainwash. If you are a poor democrat then you have been brainwashed by the rich democrat. Some guy above said "rich white people brainwashed me into voting right". Ask him for some statistics. If he knew how to find them, he would be in for a shock


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> You find it ironic? I find it telling. Why are the poor, minorities and disparaged voting along the same party lines as the upper class? Why is a perpetual welfare case voting the same candidates as the manhattan leftist? The irony is exactly that. Why are poor people voting with the rich while the middle class is voting conservative? Talk about brainwash. If you are a poor democrat then you have been brainwashed by the rich democrat. Some guy above said "rich white people brainwashed me into voting right". Ask him for some statistics. If he knew how to find them, he would be in for a shock


So basically what you're saying is that no poor people vote for Republicans


Fubernuber said:


> You find it ironic? I find it telling. Why are the poor, minorities and disparaged voting along the same party lines as the upper class? Why is a perpetual welfare case voting the same candidates as the manhattan leftist? The irony is exactly that. Why are poor people voting with the rich while the middle class is voting conservative? Talk about brainwash. If you are a poor democrat then you have been brainwashed by the rich democrat. Some guy above said "rich white people brainwashed me into voting right". Ask him for some statistics. If he knew how to find them, he would be in for a shock


The rich leftist understands that welfare for poor minirities is not as bad as nothing at all and the poor monitory understands that voting for a Republican is a vote against their own self interest and self preservation...studies show that the more educated you become the more left you lean...Republicans tend to be uneducated


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

Wait...... what happened to bashing the OP lol


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

OP is MIA


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

htowndriver said:


> So basically what you're saying is that no poor people vote for Republicans
> 
> The rich leftist understands that welfare for poor minirities is not as bad as nothing at all and the poor monitory understands that voting for a Republican is a vote against their own self interest and self preservation...studies show that the more educated you become the more left you lean...Republicans tend to be uneducated


What i am saying is that a poor person typically votes for people who have an inherent interest to keep him poor. Republicans dont care what state of poverty you are in because only YOU can pull your self out. Ofcourse i am generalizing here. To answer you in one sentense. "Leftists want to help you stay poor, conservatives want you to help your self." You may ask "why would i vote for people who dont care about the poor". I may answer "because you dont want to be poor .

As for your false assertion that republicans are stupid.....i know roughly 10 republicans to 1 leftist. All highly developed and successful including the leftists. Your assertion that republicans are stupid is a very odd thing to say considering the leftist stronghold is prevalent in every place you find a low i.q. population.


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> What i am saying is that a poor person typically votes for people who have an inherent interest to keep him poor. Republicans dont care what state of poverty you are in because only YOU can pull your self out. Ofcourse i am generalizing here. To answer you in one sentense. "Leftists want to help you stay poor, conservatives want you to help your self." You may ask "why would i vote for people who dont care about the poor". I may answer "because you dont want to be poor .
> 
> As for your false assertion that republicans are stupid.....i know roughly 10 republicans to 1 leftist. All highly developed and successful including the leftists. Your assertion that republicans are stupid is a very odd thing to say considering the leftist stronghold is prevalent in every place you find a low i.q. population.


1. What inherent interest do rich leftists have in keeping poor people poor?
2.'Republicans don't care' (quote unqoute)................
3.You may ask why I would vote for people who don't care about the poor?(PLEASE EKABORATE)
4.Its not a false assertion. It is a statistical fact.
5. I never said that Republicans are stupid. I said,'Republicans tend to be uneducated.' (quote unquote)


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

htowndriver said:


> 1. What inherent interest do rich leftists have in keeping poor people poor?


Job security. "You need us.". (to run the government, unions, social programs, the Federal Reserve System, etc.)

Just like the military industrial complex needs endless wars.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I make a lot of money at my day job,


but apparently not enough to hire a psychiatrist to determine why you are Ubering for sheer recreation, or you have an inferior understanding of "a lot".
My swipe at your remark would normally be stifled and I find nothing else objectionable about your posts, but this comment you made is one repeated here by several members and its delusional nature is vomitously rankling.

Between my reading your post and my comment, I see you've elaborated on the subject. Very good, but still...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> but apparently not enough to hire a psychiatrist to determine why you are Ubering for sheer recreation, or you have an inferior understanding of "a lot".
> My swipe at your remark would normally be stifled and I find nothing else objectionable about your posts, but this comment you made is one repeated here by several members and its delusional nature is vomitously rankling.
> 
> Between my reading your post and my comment, I see you've elaborated on the subject. Very good, but still...


One can make "a lot" of money and still have "a lot" of expenses...thus making flexible, commitment-less, marginal income appealing.

Have a nice day. I do what I want. Deal with it.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP appears to be a _Hit-and-Run-son-of-a-gun!
_
I like his style


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

htowndriver said:


> The rich leftist understands that welfare for poor minirities is not as bad as nothing at all and the poor monitory understands that voting for a Republican is a vote against their own self interest and self preservation...studies show that the more educated you become the more left you lean...Republicans tend to be uneducated


The rich leftist understands that welfare for poor "minirities" (sic) is a proven way to destroy these families and any chance they had at upward mobility-for generations-and that voting for a Republican is a vote against their own self-destruction and slavery. Studies show that the more gullible you are, the more left you lean. If leftists weren't so inherently racist to begin with (see 'poor minorities' above in reference to welfare, which is consumed by significantly larger numbers of the poor majority i.e. white people) places like Detroit, Chicago, Baltimore, Washington D.C. and other bastions of liberal rule for the last 40 years wouldn't be in such dire straits. But keep belivin' you're the educated ones. Delusions of grandeur seem to coexist with TDS.

And no, I'm not a Republican.



htowndriver said:


> 1. What inherent interest do rich leftists have in keeping poor people poor?


Power. Convince a poor person that the evil republicans want to steal their "entitlements" and they'll fight tooth and nail for the leftists so they may continue to get the crumbs they are afforded. Plus it makes them feel good to give other peoples money to those in need. Interesting how Democrats tend to give significantly less than Republicans when it comes to charities that actually help the less fortunate (i'll let you look that info up, so you can be 'educated').



htowndriver said:


> 4.Its not a false assertion. It is a statistical fact.


Democrats lead by 22 points (57%-35%) in leaned party identification among adults with post-graduate degrees. The Democrats' edge is narrower among those with college degrees or some post-graduate experience (49%-42%), and those with less education (47%-39%). So true, those who have degrees or post-high-school education tend to lean Democrat. This has nothing to do with being educated/uneducated. It does have more to do with being indoctrinated, as anyone with a degree received in the last 30 years will tell you that getting through college as a non-leftist has more to do with appeasing the professors than truth in many disciplines. If I were to run for elected office today, and my college essays were pulled, one would think I was a Marxist asshole as that was what it took to get A's in some of my courses. Living in one of the most 'educated', left-leaning places in the world, I can confidently say these people are not educated.



htowndriver said:


> 5. I never said that Republicans are stupid. I said,'Republicans tend to be uneducated.' (quote unquote)


But your post implies it. The funny thing about English is that it enables a myriad of ways to hide behind your true feelings while giving plausible deniability. You didn't say they are stupid, but you definitely believe it.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Deal with it.


No need. I'm not the croupier here.

Let's indulge your fantasy that you earn maybe in the neighborhood of $400k and your expenses are $440k and you've found a time warp permitting you to ride-share full time on top of your imaginary lucrative job in order to make up the difference. At $40k doing ride-share you should have enough left at year's end to also treat yourself to a Slurpee and an iTunes movie rental. Or you could apply yourself 10% harder at your real job to make up the difference while at the same time avoiding the need to wet-dry-vacuum up the vomitus of ingrates and dodge work-for-fooders who shamble about controlled intersections. Heck if I know. Maybe you, like your partner, Jacob Marley, want to make up for your years of anti-socializing by hobnobbing with the unwashed masses, and Uber is your idea of a lark. Go for it. You don't need _my_ permission. Sorry that I trod on a nerve.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

Wolfie52 said:


> I came upon this forum when I contemplated becoming an Uber Driver. I have used Uber for about a dozen rides as a passenger. I have rated each 5* despite not always being perfect (a couple have sped and one lane straddled on the Interstate).
> 
> However after reading many forum posts on here, with so many derogatory comments about passengers, such as "...You refuse to cash tip. Lots off(sic) drivers... will not give five stars to a non-tipper." ...all I care about ( truly) in a pax is if they'll tip..." ...Paxholes will complain about anything". I could easily add dozens more, like the one with all the "rules".
> 
> ...


A 4 star rating can take a driver several days if not weeks to recover. If the driver doesn't care much about his rating then it's no big deal. But some drivers really pay close attention to their rating and they take it very personal if someone rates them a 4 or less. Especially when they don't deserve it. I am 100 % against down rating pax if they don't tip. I don't think that's what ratings are for. Tips are great but a clean, respectful pax with a good attitudes and who give good ratings and compliments are nice also. I bet a driver gave you a bad rating and you are angry. Most drivers give out 5 stars to the riders, as long as the ride didn't go south. Are you saying that you'd give me a 4 star rating if I pick you up in my (few year old) clean Japanese import, have a nice chat with ya, take you safely to your destination, and gave you a 5 star rating? You just saved half of what a cab charges for Pete's sake. Oh and I even offer mints


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> No need. I'm not the croupier here.
> 
> Let's indulge your fantasy that you earn maybe in the neighborhood of $400k and your expenses are $440k and you've found a time warp permitting you to ride-share full time on top of your imaginary lucrative job in order to make up the difference. At $40k doing ride-share you should have enough left at year's end to also treat yourself to a Slurpee and an iTunes movie rental. Or you could apply yourself 10% harder at your real job to make up the difference while at the same time avoiding the need to wet-dry-vacuum up the vomitus of ingrates and dodge work-for-fooders who shamble about controlled intersections. Heck if I know. Maybe you, like your partner, Jacob Marley, want to make up for your years of anti-socializing by hobnobbing with the unwashed masses, and Uber is your idea of a lark. Go for it. You don't need _my_ permission. Sorry that I trod on a nerve.


Dude really, you didn't touch a nerve. You're making your posts out to be more important than they actually are. And you're making a lot of assumptions.

I am salaried, I don't get commission, and my bonus is based on group performance. I have little incentive to put in more than about 50 hours a week, especially when no one else is. And frankly my brain is fried at that point and I need something easy to do to earn a few bucks.

Why is what I do with my time so important to you? Are you a Democrat?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Why is what I do with my time so important to you? Are you a Democrat?


It ain't and party affiliations lack significance.
You might infer my motivation from my username.


----------



## kaslos (Aug 18, 2017)

Wolfie52 said:


> I came upon this forum when I contemplated becoming an Uber Driver. I have used Uber for about a dozen rides as a passenger. I have rated each 5* despite not always being perfect (a couple have sped and one lane straddled on the Interstate).
> 
> However after reading many forum posts on here, with so many derogatory comments about passengers, such as "...You refuse to cash tip. Lots off(sic) drivers... will not give five stars to a non-tipper." ...all I care about ( truly) in a pax is if they'll tip..." ...Paxholes will complain about anything". I could easily add dozens more, like the one with all the "rules".
> 
> ...


 your rating stars will not pay my bills but your tip will help so keep the stars for your self


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

OP went back to his safe space and getting his cuddling services. Could dish it out but couldn't take it. Melted like a snowflake 

Looking in from outside and judging that easy... Actually doing things and walking a mile in our shoes well that another thing altogether. OP just a rider. End of story. Once he has at least a hundred or three hundred trips under his belt he might understand.

90% of riders are awesome the last ten percent well the drivers know what they are


----------



## Sueuber (Jul 29, 2017)

UBER passenger gets 4 star or less from me by default. They are cheap people who don't seem to be tipping in a service industry are same as those people who don't tip a pizza delivery guy or a server.Pax who use UBER and don't tip drivers are nothing but cheap hole who don't deserve a ride in my 5 star service car.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Sueuber said:


> UBER passenger gets 4 star or less from me by default. They are cheap people who don't seem to be tipping in a service industry are same as those people who don't tip a pizza delivery guy or a server.Pax who use UBER and don't tip drivers are nothing but cheap hole who don't deserve a ride in my 5 star service car.


Saturday night I took a guy to a gentleman's club. Pretty sure he was going to give the exotic dancers plenty of cash tips. No tip for me, cash or in-app. I gave him 4 stars and flagged wait time (which was in fact true).


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

If you dance for him he might of tipped


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Jason Wilson said:


> A 4 star rating can take a driver several days if not weeks to recover. If the driver doesn't care much about his rating then it's no big deal. But some drivers really pay close attention to their rating and they take it very personal if someone rates them a 4 or less. Especially when they don't deserve it. I am 100 % against down rating pax if they don't tip. I don't think that's what ratings are for. Tips are great but a clean, respectful pax with a good attitudes and who give good ratings and compliments are nice also. I bet a driver gave you a bad rating and you are angry. Most drivers give out 5 stars to the riders, as long as the ride didn't go south. Are you saying that you'd give me a 4 star rating if I pick you up in my (few year old) clean Japanese import, have a nice chat with ya, take you safely to your destination, and gave you a 5 star rating? You just saved half of what a cab charges for Pete's sake. Oh and I even offer mints


 You and I have completely different views on ratings. The way I see it, basically the only thing to rate a passenger on is whether or not they tip. It boils down to the fact that ratings are the one thing under drivers' control that we can help each other out with. When I see a low rating on a ping, I assume the reason is due to the pax being shitty in some way, most likely for being cheap as hell. I'm driving for Uber to help pay my bills, I don't care about ratings or compliments. My current rating is 4.96, I'm always friendly and nice and provide stellar service, but I can't worry about whether a random stranger feels their $4.00 trip across town (that would be $25 in a taxi) was satisfactory and to their tastes.

My building manager doesn't take "Great Conversation!" badges or 5-star ratings as rent payment. Only cold, hard, US Dollars.

Also, please don't give out mints - it just makes the already-entitled pax feel they deserve extras while they're on their bottom of the barrel trip. In reality, they should be providing extras to US, the drivers, in the form of TIPS, for providing such an incredibly inexpensive, clean,safe, helpful service.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

Julescase said:


> You and I have completely different views on ratings. The way I see it, basically the only thing to rate a passenger on is whether or not they tip. It boils down to the fact that ratings are the one thing under drivers' control that we can help each other out with. When I see a low rating on a ping, I assume the reason is due to the pax being shitty in some way, most likely for being cheap as hell. I'm driving for Uber to help pay my bills, I don't care about ratings or compliments. My current rating is 4.96, I'm always friendly and nice and provide stellar service, but I can't worry about whether a random stranger feels their $4.00 trip across town (that would be $25 in a taxi) was satisfactory and to their tastes.
> 
> My building manager doesn't take "Great Conversation!" badges or 5-star ratings as rent payment. Only cold, hard, US Dollars.
> 
> Also, please don't give out mints - it just makes the already-entitled pax feel they deserve extras while they're on their bottom of the barrel trip. In reality, they should be providing extras to US, the drivers, in the form of TIPS, for providing such an incredibly inexpensive, clean,safe, helpful service.


Yes Mam I know you and I differ a bit on how we rate pax. But that doesn't mean that I don't respect your opinion. Truth is..since doing this job...I've became a better tipper myself, at restaurants mostly. Congrats on the high rating. You must be a great driver and know your routes well. I'm .02 behind you and will probably not catch you haha. I love the mints, ice breakers. Problem is my kids love em and they grab some each time they get in my ubermobile. But at $1.75 a box, they are cheap. I'm glad you replied and I enjoy all of your posts. I'm Jay I drive part-time, I'm a bit east of you. If that's you in your photo, you resemble someone I work with in my real job. Drive safe and keep doing what your doing because it's obviously working.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

a box of mints last you a week at most? 1.75 x 52 weeks = $91 And ur welcome. If you are going through two boxes a week now double that and you just gave away almost two hundred dollars.

All you actually doing is buying ratings instead of them rating you on ur driving and professionalism.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> a box of mints last you a week at most? 1.75 x 52 weeks = $91 And ur welcome. If you are going through two boxes a week now double that and you just gave away almost two hundred dollars.
> 
> All you actually doing is buying ratings instead of them rating you on ur driving and professionalism.


A box lasts 3 weeks or so and that's with me and my boys nibbling on a few of them. I'm in a small market and I don't drive much since I work 9-10 hours at my main job. I offer mints and only a few people want one. What works for me is different for what may work for someone who is a full time driver or works in a big city.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Wolfie52 said:


> So if you get a 4 rating, blame it on your complaining driving brethren


I blame it on the rain. Speaking of which, whatever happened to Milli Vanilli? Didn't one of them die?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I blame it on the rain. Speaking of which, whatever happened to Milli Vanilli? Didn't one of them die?


Milli Vanilli's Rob Pilatus died in 1998 of a drug overdose. In his and the duo's memory, and inspired by the movie Soylent Green, a new ice cream flavor was born -- Vanilla Ice.


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

Wolfie52 said:


> I came upon this forum when I contemplated becoming an Uber Driver. I have used Uber for about a dozen rides as a passenger. I have rated each 5* despite not always being perfect (a couple have sped and one lane straddled on the Interstate).
> 
> However after reading many forum posts on here, with so many derogatory comments about passengers, such as "...You refuse to cash tip. Lots off(sic) drivers... will not give five stars to a non-tipper." ...all I care about ( truly) in a pax is if they'll tip..." ...Paxholes will complain about anything". I could easily add dozens more, like the one with all the "rules".
> 
> ...


we love the job ******, 96% of the passengers are awesome. it's the 4% that are most fun to talk about. dog bites man is not news. man bites dog is news. we can't fire them but they can get us fired and ruin our life and we kill ourselves. our power over them is less than zero, their power over us is infinite. understand prickface? take your little 3 star rating and shove it up your ass, ha ha ha. wee know you love it.


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

Sueuber said:


> UBER passenger gets 4 star or less from me by default. They are cheap people who don't seem to be tipping in a service industry are same as those people who don't tip a pizza delivery guy or a server.Pax who use UBER and don't tip drivers are nothing but cheap hole who don't deserve a ride in my 5 star service car.


if you get enough tips to consider people who don't tip cheapskates, you must be driving in heaven. not tipping is the NORM i would say, unless you drive in the all white areas. i've noticed even poor white people tip a lot. I got a $20 tip from a white guy who lived in a trailer park. 1/1000 black people tip. that is not an exaggeration. i wonder why they are so racist.


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

Wolfie52 said:


> I came upon this forum when I contemplated becoming an Uber Driver. I have used Uber for about a dozen rides as a passenger. I have rated each 5* despite not always being perfect (a couple have sped and one lane straddled on the Interstate).
> 
> However after reading many forum posts on here, with so many derogatory comments about passengers, such as "...You refuse to cash tip. Lots off(sic) drivers... will not give five stars to a non-tipper." ...all I care about ( truly) in a pax is if they'll tip..." ...Paxholes will complain about anything". I could easily add dozens more, like the one with all the "rules".
> 
> ...


i was just kidding about the other post, if you couldn't tell. yeah i was surprised by a lot of the stupid people here, well not really most forums are full of stupid people but yeah i get your point but the point i was making is you're trying to come here with your little ratings power to scare us and I was letting you know if you try to bring your ratings tyranny here you DESERVE to be flayed alive. that's all I was trying to say in a hilarious way.

i try to do my best and I sincerely love most of the passengers with Christian love, or try to anyways. some passengers actually ARE evil though, about one in 10 and will be punished for their sinful ratings, eternal torment in hell for below 3 stars.

just sayin, there's STUPID reasons to be upset about things passengers did and then there's GENIUS reasons to dislike whatt they did and get social justice for what they did to our dignity and self worth


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Wolfie52 said:


> I came upon this forum when I contemplated becoming an Uber Driver. I have used Uber for about a dozen rides as a passenger. I have rated each 5* despite not always being perfect (a couple have sped and one lane straddled on the Interstate).
> 
> However after reading many forum posts on here, with so many derogatory comments about passengers, such as "...You refuse to cash tip. Lots off(sic) drivers... will not give five stars to a non-tipper." ...all I care about ( truly) in a pax is if they'll tip..." ...Paxholes will complain about anything". I could easily add dozens more, like the one with all the "rules".
> 
> ...


This is where I can tell you that your perspective is that of a paxhole, and not risk a one star rating!



MadTownUberD said:


> Saturday night I took a guy to a gentleman's club. Pretty sure he was going to give the exotic dancers plenty of cash tips. No tip for me, cash or in-app. I gave him 4 stars and flagged wait time (which was in fact true).


Unless it is a long trip, I would one star him!


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

Wolfie52 said:


> I came upon this forum when I contemplated becoming an Uber Driver. I have used Uber for about a dozen rides as a passenger. I have rated each 5* despite not always being perfect (a couple have sped and one lane straddled on the Interstate).
> 
> However after reading many forum posts on here, with so many derogatory comments about passengers, such as "...You refuse to cash tip. Lots off(sic) drivers... will not give five stars to a non-tipper." ...all I care about ( truly) in a pax is if they'll tip..." ...Paxholes will complain about anything". I could easily add dozens more, like the one with all the "rules".
> 
> ...


You teach your kids to tip the waitress for making that dangerous journey from the kitchen to your table and has no bearing on your safety, however you think it's wrong for a driver who actually has YOUR life in his hands and is responsible for transporting you fro A to B in a safe manner not to expect some kind of monetary gratuity. You're a typical PAXHOLE!!! And a jackass!!


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Oh Ratings... The longer I drive the more low ratings I dish out. Eating in car, 4 star, spill anything 1 star. Waiting for me at a bus stop or ask me to drop you off at the bus stop? 2 stars. I want to say 90% are 5 stars. I don't mind waiting for the passengers as long as there is a safe and legal place to wait. Door slamming isn't an issue since I ditched the Prius. Smoking in the car = ejection with 1 star. I don't care if it is a vape pen. Out they go. They can dictate directions as much as they want but if they are telling me what lane to get in 3 stars. You get the idea. They have to be a real PITA to get a bad rating. If they pool with too much extra that's a 4 star.

Of course if they do any of that but I otherwise like them 5 stars. I try not to be an ass.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I have never considered tipping to be an important metric as to whether or not a pax deserves a 5* or less, as tipping is not a requirement to take a ride, but of course it is greatly appreciated. 

On the other hand, it can easily be argued that as we work in an industry where the vast majority of people who utilize these services proffer a tip, therefore there is that correlation between tips and ratings.

For me, it's the quality of the ride and/or the pax that determines whether they receive a 5* or less, much aligned with the beliefs of the majority of drivers on here. It's like when you take a major entrance exam and start off at 10, then errors cause the rating to dwindle down.

Which is what the OP should consider instead, to begin at 5*, then dwindle down based on the quality of the ride. Starting us off at 4* and literally having to kiss donkey butt in order to earn that 5* sets the driver up for a quick deactivation.


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

Wolfie52 said:


> I came upon this forum when I contemplated becoming an Uber Driver. I have used Uber for about a dozen rides as a passenger. I have rated each 5* despite not always being perfect (a couple have sped and one lane straddled on the Interstate).
> 
> However after reading many forum posts on here, with so many derogatory comments about passengers, such as "...You refuse to cash tip. Lots off(sic) drivers... will not give five stars to a non-tipper." ...all I care about ( truly) in a pax is if they'll tip..." ...Paxholes will complain about anything". I could easily add dozens more, like the one with all the "rules".
> 
> ...


Tell us how you really feel, paxhole. I don't care about you, just your $$$


----------

